# [SOLVED] [Python] Problème de module

## Lujeni

Bonjour,

Je commence le language de programmation python.

Cependant j'ai un soucis, le premier module pour faire quelque chose de graphique ne marche pas, voila l'erreur:

>>> from turtle import *

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>

ImportError: No module named turtle

>>> 

Le module Turtle est de base normalement, donc je comprend pas.Ma version de Python est 2.6.5.

Cordialement,

JulLast edited by Lujeni on Tue Nov 02, 2010 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Ton problème semble identique à ce post.

As-tu compilé python avec le flag tk ?

----------

## Lujeni

Oui ca venait de l'absence du USE Flag. Je l'ai ajouté dans mon package.use et recompiler le tout.

Merci  :Wink: .

----------

